# seals



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

So today i arrive home from working and i begin stepping in water only to find out in horrer my tank was leaking the sealent had came loose on a corner. I lucky had a empty 30L and i transfer the tank into that i must reseal the 50g pentagon now AGAIN. I made a error and missed a section of sealent so i had to cut it out i just wanted to point to all you diyers be very thruough when doing your work and not avoid silly mistakes


----------

